# New Motor Mover for Fifth Wheels



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have it on VERY good authority that shortly (Within weeks) there will be a Caravan Type Motor Mover for Fifth Wheels.

The Unit will be portable and will fit in the back of the Pick up whilst travelling, I understand that Motors are attached to the Chassis just the same as a Caravan and wheels will be fitted to the front of the Fifth Wheel.

Calder Leisure have designed it and it will be on sale extremely shortly.

They are due to fit the first one either this week or next week and a Video of it in use will be placed on their website as soon as it is done.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

Thanks for the info, I would be very interested to see the video when it comes out.

Cavaqueen


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes I would be very interested too, He assures me it will work and the test he is going to give it will be awesome if it works ok.


----------

